# Bye bye bruce!



## RatsMcgee (Mar 7, 2011)

So i should of checked the forum,turns outyour guys were right , my rat attacked my little guy! I never would thoguht he would ever be so agressive though,he never bites me,so why bite a poor little african soft fur,it makes noooooo sense?? :'(

So i buried him,my borther wanted to see if his snake would take it being it had rat scent on it(turns out his plan all along,i think..douche..can that even happen ???) but i said no,you cant feed a pet with a name. :'( :'( :'(

He was an African Soft fur,for those of you who did not see my previous thread.

What should i get next? Can i keep two rats together of different size??


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2011)

Yes, you can, but be careful if you put in a rather young, small rat in with a much larger one. It's just that animals like mice and animals of similar size are actually natural prey for rats. It's also why you never see a mouse within a mile of a wild rat. Rats will kill and eat the mice, then take over the area. It's just natures way of keeping things in check, but with pets, it's not always such a great thing.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Rats can't live with any other species unfortunately. 
Sorry for your loss <3


----------



## RatsMcgee (Mar 7, 2011)

Thank you guys ! Just picked up my new little one today.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Congrats!


----------

